# Finally!!!!



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Spose to be a pic ???


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally got it 2010 can am 800 planner with 30 silverbacks ss.rims and snorkled. Actually have it in possession this time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Congrats Nice Find!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice! :thumbup:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm jealous. Nice ride. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats. Welcome to the dark side lol


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?z0fm14


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Took it out today!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

how'd you like it?


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

honestly i love it so far. the ride is amazing and can am seats are so comfortable, but cant really compare to my brutes ride cuz it had the highlifter springs turned all the way up that made it ride hard. but it also handles alot better. i was also very suprised on how easy it spun the 30 silverbacks with stock clutching and no power mods.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool. glad you are enjoying it


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

only thing that is kind of aggervating on it is the shifter. i know its a can am thing but thew shifter is a struggle sometimes


----------

